# Photo and CD packaging



## Emilymarie (Sep 2, 2010)

What do you package your prints and CDs in when giving to a client? I order through WHCC and I know they have the option to package for you but I kinda wanted to order the supplies and do it my self.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 2, 2010)

strut mounts for prints, cellophane sleeve for proof CD, I don't supply printable files unless they are willing to part with serious cash, then its a jewel case with photo sleeve and text, "Sheila & Johns Wedding" H


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

I recently bought a Lightscribe burner, so now I can label my discs very nicely.  I put the discs into leather bound disc cases.  

If I'm including a stack of prints, I'll use print boxes.  The pro lab that I use, sells a range of boxes from 'TAP', which are available at many labs.  

For my last wedding, I tried something new.  I had the photos printed at 4x6 and coil bound into a couple booklets...a proof book of sorts.  

For larger prints, I use 'Photo Mailer' envelopes...hard cardboard envelopes that protect the prints pretty well.

I don't have branding on any of my packaging, but that is something that I will do some day.  I know several photographers that have their branding (logo) on everything.


----------

